# Fundraising Ideas..



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

The Shelter Project


For those of you that help plan fundraisers for your groups this is a great site! lots of awesome fundraising Ideas.. just found it today... and really excited.. hope we can do some of these...


----------

